# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Real or Fake Test E

## rich1261

just got some test E from ******* just curious if anyone has used it with good results also everything i have seen i saw the test being 300mg/ml i have250mg/ml any input would help thanks
*
Edited. Photo removed. Contains lab name in the photo.*

----------


## PEWN

looks legit and a good lab..

----------


## plzr8

that is a good quality UGL....and they carry test E in only 250mg


good to go bro  :Thumps Up:

----------


## rich1261

thanks alot guys really do appreciate it

----------


## ipimpthisc

yes i too used this lab...had my reservations, but i like my agent...god to hear its got good reviews, thanx for the input .

----------


## J-41-sd

Have heard nothing but good things from that lab, waiting on an order myself.

----------


## zgetphyscl

If it did not come in a box with an insert the probability is that it is fake. Just by looking at the bottle I am assuming it is USA made as *Edited. Do not post lab names.*  hardly sounds foreign to me. If it is USA made, where is the NDC#? Every drug has an NDC#. The crimping of the cap is a bit shoddy. Can you spin the cap on the bottle? I have extensive knowledge on counterfeits. I am hoping to eduacate people who are being scammed.

----------


## stacked566

> If it did not come in a box with an insert the probability is that it is fake. Just by looking at the bottle I am assuming it is USA made as *Edited. Do not post lab names.*  hardly sounds foreign to me. If it is USA made, where is the NDC#? Every drug has an NDC#. The crimping of the cap is a bit shoddy. Can you spin the cap on the bottle? I have extensive knowledge on counterfeits. I am hoping to eduacate people who are being scammed.


This manufacturer is not FDA regulated therefor has no NDC #. Looks good all the way, just compared it to an empty one i got sitting here from the same place.

zgetphyscl- UGL's are a bit different, read up on em before calling counterfeit.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> If it did not come in a box with an insert the probability is that it is fake. Just by looking at the bottle I am assuming it is USA made as *Edited. Do not post lab names.*  hardly sounds foreign to me. If it is USA made, where is the NDC#? Every drug has an NDC#. The crimping of the cap is a bit shoddy. Can you spin the cap on the bottle? I have extensive knowledge on counterfeits. I am hoping to eduacate people who are being scammed.


its UGL so it wouldnt have any NDC# its a good lab from a good guy. end of story.

----------


## zgetphyscl

Key word.."not FDA regulated". Fake means an out right fake such as no active ingredients in the product. Counterfeit may or maynot have active ingredients in it, but it is packaged to look as if it came from the original manufacturer. Underground can be packaged any way the underground wants whether it be shoddy or professionally done. If you just want to say it is a good lab from a good guy then it is your call. With that mentality and naivety you should be perfectly trusting to then take anything in any bottle with or with out a label if its "a good lab from a good guy".

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> Key word.."not FDA regulated". Fake means an out right fake such as no active ingredients in the product. Counterfeit may or maynot have active ingredients in it, but it is packaged to look as if it came from the original manufacturer. Underground can be packaged any way the underground wants whether it be shoddy or professionally done. If you just want to say it is a good lab from a good guy then it is your call. With that mentality and naivety you should be perfectly trusting to then take anything in any bottle with or with out a label if its "a good lab from a good guy".


the threadstarter asked specifically about HIS bottle.... its been used & tried by many with great satisfaction as you can see.. Obviously those who have seen it or used it can vouch for it. this UGL isnt shoddy & I am hardly niave bro. Apparently you have no knowledge of this specific UGL so dont comment on it.

----------


## gman13

Im using it now! but the bottles are dark nowa days..

----------


## rich1261

has any one tried t bol from these guys

----------


## arenawarrior

*EDITED*

----------


## ipimpthisc

I find it impossible to know, really all luck unless u get the real deal...how can we really know

----------

